# Lpe Cai



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I just installed the LPE CAI. And I must say, I could not be happier. It sounds a lot better, I can feel it pull harder (Although I am sure it's just in my head because I know it takes some time for the computer to adjust to it) and it is just an overall feeling of power and excitement. 

The install was very easy (once I figured out which way everything went) and if I were to do the install on another car, it would probably take me about 30 minutes to do.

Thanks to everyone who recommended this product. I could not be happier with it.

 

Next mod - Exhaust system most likely from Magnaflow with the X Pipe, then a good tune and I think I'll be OK for a while. Plus I am waiting on GTODEALER to receive the '06 Tailights so that I can put those on too!

:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cheers u have the same idea i have. i put on the lpe (after tint) my manaflow with xpipe is on the way (tomorrow i hope) and then a tune for me. after the warrnty goes i will get s/c :willy:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

where's the best price on these, anyone have any idea what kind of real #'s it gives as far as gains go?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> where's the best price on these, anyone have any idea what kind of real #'s it gives as far as gains go?


http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html

Pretty sure the only source is LPE. I've got to agree w/ you guys. This is a quality CAI.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pennsylvania I've got to agree w/ you guys. This is a quality CAI.[/QUOTE said:


> :agree I love mine. Excellent product.


----------

